# Bored waiting here to turn myself into jail



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm bored out of mind right now. In a few hours I'm turning myself into jail. I will be let go after 4 hours, they are only booking me for there records. I will be on house arrest for 90 days starting Friday. I guess I will be on P-f a lot more in those times. Man I dont know how I am going to handle being stuck at home for 90 days. The only good thing is, I keep my job and on sunday I get 2 hours to do what ever. Dont know why I'm posting but like I said I'm bored.
Any of you peeps been on house arrest? And if so, how did you deal with it?

edit: I've been in jail before, that's why I wanted house arrest.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

why are you going to jail..if i may ask?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

he seems pretty sad.... his name fits him well


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

mauls said:


> he seems pretty sad.... his name fits him well
> [snapback]1045594[/snapback]​


Now that's funny and thanks


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

thePACK said:


> why are you going to jail..if i may ask?
> [snapback]1045587[/snapback]​


sent PM


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i was in jail for a lil bit for something stupid than i was on house arrest after i got out. i coped with it by getting ass, playing video games and going to trade school (if you show you p.o. that your a changed person they will try to give you more freedoms) i also became an alcoholic







but i don't reccomend that.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

that sucks man, but do the crime do the punishment.

Around here no matter what you get arreseted for you spend the night, and go to court first, no matter what, non of that out in 4 hours


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> that sucks man, but do the crime do the punishment.
> 
> Around here no matter what you get arreseted for you spend the night, and go to court first, no matter what, non of that out in 4 hours
> [snapback]1045666[/snapback]​


I've been going to the courts for about 7 months. All of this was part of the deal I made... And it's called Pre-booking.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > that sucks man, but do the crime do the punishment.
> ...


Hey man, thats better then being locked down.

A friend of mine was put on house arrest years ago, and could still work.Alot of us just hung out over there alot,boredom was the worst for him.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

my cuz is on house arrest. He is very white from not going out side at all. And he also took up drinking.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That stinks that you are going to be bored. Looks like you don't want to make public of why you got in trouble so that's understandable, I'm just curious. At least you can spend time with your 3 year old daughter.








~Taylor~


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

i was on house arrest . i used to have friends come over all the time and you still can go out on your step with out your box goin off and calling your PO.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

this is where xbox live and p-fury will come in handy









good luck man, i feel ya


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Avatar~God said:


> my cuz is on house arrest. He is very white from not going out side at all. And he also took up drinking.
> [snapback]1045684[/snapback]​


House arrest does not require you stay inside, just within 50 feet of your house. If you do not know anything about the subject, do not post


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

man what did you do to get on house arrest if i may ask buddy?

i got 3 months probation and a 400$ fine here in my town because i yelled troll at a girl out my truck window..

we used to tease her in school and call her a troll, then i seen her walking down the street so i rolled down the window and yelled TROLL, next thing i know im at work and the cops come arrest me, take me to the station, handcuff me to a desk, and then let me go and give me a court date. It was BS!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> man what did you do to get on house arrest if i may ask buddy?
> 
> i got 3 months probation and a 400$ fine here in my town because i yelled troll at a girl out my truck window..
> 
> ...


verbal assault 4 teh win.

i feel the hurt, sadboy. got put on house arrest a while back for possession, lol. even after being locked up in my own house, i still got nothing accomplished. good luck, and we'll probably be seein more of you.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> That stinks that you are going to be bored. Looks like you don't want to make public of why you got in trouble so that's understandable, I'm just curious. At least you can spend time with your 3 year old daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Taylor but it's a boy







My PO give me 2 hours to do what ever I want on Sunday. So I still get to go to the park with my son and dog.

I use to be a bad boy and this stuff is from some old stuff that happened a few years ago.

edit: I really dont want to say what I did, it's just something dumb that I did a few years back and it finally caught up with me. I just got back from my pre-booking and it went faster then I was told it was going to be by my PO. Man being in lock up brought back memories from was I a bad kid back in the day.

edit edit: Yup I will be a lot more on P-F


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

The past is the past, as long as you can keep it that way man. I'm sure the time will be up in no time


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> man what did you do to get on house arrest if i may ask buddy?
> 
> i got 3 months probation and a 400$ fine here in my town because i yelled troll at a girl out my truck window..
> 
> ...


Good you got what you deserved. Next time tease someone bigger than you.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm curious as why you're on house arrest...could you "shoot" me a PM?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > man what did you do to get on house arrest if i may ask buddy?
> ...


hey idiot yelling troll is not disorderly conduct, and believe me this girl deserved to be called a troll she was a mean biotch


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Really huh? Then why did you get fined $400? If you want to pick on someone then pick on someone that can kick the sh*t out of you. You're a real tough guy picking on a girl huh?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> Really huh? Then why did you get fined $400? If you want to pick on someone then pick on someone that can kick the sh*t out of you. You're a real tough guy picking on a girl huh?
> [snapback]1047543[/snapback]​


are you offering your services?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

what did you do?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Really huh? Then why did you get fined $400? If you want to pick on someone then pick on someone that can kick the sh*t out of you. You're a real tough guy picking on a girl huh?
> [snapback]1047543[/snapback]​


That never made sense.
You gotta be Brain Damaged to want to pick on someone you know can kick the sh*t out of you. Thats just Retarded.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I was a bad boy and I rather leave it at that. The thing that sux is when I try to go to sleep my mind wonders for awhile and I remember all the sh*t I did. sh*t man regret a bad thing but a good thing in the way that I wont ever do that sh*t again. On friday I'm taking the day off and they are goiong to put the thing on my ankle. Oh well it could have been worse if you ask me. Still sucks IMHO that if you dont have money to get a high price lawyer then the law really f's you over. And of you have the cash to spend then you get it easy.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ive been on housearest for the summer b4 it sucked, keep your mind off of it, invite friends over(i dont know if u are able to do that but i did anyways), i bought starcraft and played it it helpd me alot, when u go in ask if u can work, i wish i would f done that.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

irate said:


> ive been on housearest for the summer b4 it sucked, keep your mind off of it, invite friends over(i dont know if u are able to do that but i did anyways), i bought starcraft and played it it helpd me alot, when u go in ask if u can work, i wish i would f done that.
> [snapback]1047640[/snapback]​


I still get to keep my job and I get 2 hours to do whatever I want on Sunday. I cant have people over unless I let my PO know about but then they have to check there background out. If they find out that people are at my house without their appover, then I can be dismissed from the program and put in jail.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> what did you do?
> [snapback]1047570[/snapback]​


You just can't start a thread like this and not be prepared to tell us.. Fess up nucca!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > what did you do?
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > what did you do?
> ...


You should listen to him. Just look at my sig, sadboy.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I was charged with 1 count of embezzlement for $30000. I wont get into more details but you guys get the idea.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wow, hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I was charged with 1 count of embezzlement for $30000. I wont get into more details but you guys get the idea.
> [snapback]1047790[/snapback]​


what does that word mean..lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

irate said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I was charged with 1 count of embezzlement for $30000. I wont get into more details but you guys get the idea.
> ...


To steal some or all of an amount of money entrusted to you.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> wow, hope everything turns out ok.
> [snapback]1047954[/snapback]​


Thanks, everything is okay







I got the courts out of the way







Just have to do my house arrest and it's all over. My record wont be affected cause they did not get the felony.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > wow, hope everything turns out ok.
> ...


Wow you lucked out. Take that as a leason.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's an idea:

Think about the stuff you can't do and then make a plan for if you're free again. That way you can do those things quicker and with thought and you fight of boredom.

If it doesn't work, learn to play a instrument, you won't get it done within three months :laugh:

Stay on track and focus on the future man!

Good Luck


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

get a gameconsole and lots of games, better still download them if you have an xbox


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pilsnah said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> Think about the stuff you can't do and then make a plan for if you're free again. That way you can do those things quicker and with thought and you fight of boredom.
> 
> ...


Thanks... Actully I play the sax, I've been playing it for about 9 years


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

When we're young its called "being Grounded" when we get older its called "house arrest"
you got grounded by the system..

take the time to plan.. set some goals, figure out how to achieve them. 
or
waste your time on Xbox..


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

I never had house arrest.. but i had an 8 oclock curfew for like 10 months. 
SUCKED


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Good luck Martin, if ever your bored just give me a holla. Its time to sharpen up those mad SAX skills.







Or maybe you can teach sax at home


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

whats sax?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> whats sax?
> [snapback]1048896[/snapback]​


Your kidding right?

I have the alto at home but I want to get the tener saxaphone.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

90 days!? Damn either your wife or girlfriend will have to be busy or your left or right hand will become your best god damn friend


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

zrreber said:


> 90 days!? Damn either your wife or girlfriend will have to be busy or your left or right hand will become your best god damn friend
> [snapback]1049226[/snapback]​










Besides the sax He'll be tunenin up the ol the skinflute.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy1981 said:


> I was charged with 1 count of embezzlement for $30000. I wont get into more details but you guys get the idea.
> [snapback]1047790[/snapback]​


You stole $30,0000.00 and you did not get a felony? Hard to believe, are you paying restitution?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > I was charged with 1 count of embezzlement for $30000. I wont get into more details but you guys get the idea.
> ...


It's $30,000 and I never said I stole it







nor will I get into details about the case.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Are you ordered to pay restitution?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Captain P and his crew are with you my friend. We come in peace







I'll write some extra episodes to keep you occupied.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Captain P and his crew are with you my friend. We come in peace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude every time I read you post you make me laugh







Good stuff and yes that would be great.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> Are you ordered to pay restitution?
> [snapback]1049617[/snapback]​


Yes







only a little bit. Reminds me of something a old lady once told me. You can lose your money, lose your home, lose your family, lose your freedom, but the one thing no one can ever take from you is your knowledge (education).


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Man f*ck that , martin u one lucky Mofo....

all u guys think house arrest is soo bad....

well he did a crime and so of course u gotta do your time...

90 days...

u can do 90 days in jail which actually in L.A county u would do about 10-35% of your time.... so a week feels like a month, and even if u stay there a month dam it sux eating the crappy county food and being stuck with dudes all day and night and not getting anything accomplished.

or

90 house arrest which u gotta do the whole 90 days BUT 
-u get to keep your job
-u get to eat good food
-u get to f*ck your wife at nite (instead of







)
-u get to become active on p-fury and will probably surpass me on posts

so basically house arrest isnt so bad when u compare it to JAIL TIME

and by the way i went fishing earlier on castaic lake and caught 1, 4lb largemouth bass and 2, 3lb stripers








dont worry u will be rolling with me when u are finished with your ankle bracelet


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Man f*ck that , martin u one lucky Mofo....
> 
> all u guys think house arrest is soo bad....
> 
> ...










I'm going to save up to go down to baja for a weekend and go fishing. We got to go when I'm done with this BS. I'm going to get so WASTED tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


Well obviously it was something bad what you did and try to get 30 grand out of it ? 
Certainly says alot of your character , that you got busted for trying to Scam/take/or whatever 30,000 from someone or something .

Sorry But sucks that something like this was done , and now your complaining about the consequences ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


I was'ent complaining about the consequences in anyway. I started the thread with the topic that I was bored waiting to go to jail. I know very will when someone breaks the law, people must pay. Like I said I was charged with one count, but at no time during this thread did I state what the conviction was in any way shape or forum. Nor does a person being charged with a crime say anything about the person's character. Until you know me, will you know who I am and what type of person I am. Many of us have done things that we are not proud of. And many of us will never tell a soul about it. I myself am the type of person who admits when I do wrong. And in my case I admited what I did from the start of the case but like I said I will not get into details of the case.

eadit: The only thing I said during any part of this thread was that rich men go free while the poor get the worest end of justice.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I forgive you


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

wtf craig stop trying to make like martin is a badguy....

not like your angel yourself.....

and if u met martin he is a cool cat too bad he didnt show up to the socal meeting tho...then u woulda known he isnt a criminal u think he is

anyways cmon man u know me and i have done triple the amount he did and i did my time i didnt complain.... sh*t the next day after the meeting i went back in.... u mofo u jinxed me

but its all good now


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> wtf craig stop trying to make like martin is a badguy....
> 
> not like your angel yourself.....
> 
> ...


Im Not , Merely stated an opinion ...







And Did I say he was a Criminal ? I like How you guys like to add words to my thoughts :laugh:

and Im not an angel ? how would you know ? You met me Twice ?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > wtf craig stop trying to make like martin is a badguy....
> ...


oh ok craig, now u are saying that i dont know u at all scince i met u twice :laugh:

mr big man with a big house and a big fish room , and a dad thats a cop

ok craig your an angel , u probably think your sh*t dont stink too huh?

nea stop with the bullshitting u know u have done some things that aint so good so stop acting like u have a halo above your head


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ReDraGon-> said:
> ...


Look Bud , I really dont appreciate you giving out all the info I have shared with you at my House , Remember I welcomed you into my home and this is how you respond to me by throwing sh*t in my face ?

And Im not an angel , But thats not for you to decide , And Yes I Have done some dirt in my day , But I wasnet dumb enough to get caught .

Halo over my Head , anyways , r u done yet ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

come on guys... Let's stay on topic. This is about me being bored







Being caught for a crime or being charged with a crime does not make a person dumb. Actully thinking that someone is smarter for getting away with it shows more of the persons character because they take pride knowing they got away. But that dosent matter to me. You can be the must honest person or the most dishonest person, but so long as I like you. You will be okay with with me. I think that many people at some point in there lives may have done something they wish they could change.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> oh ok craig, now u are saying that i dont know u at all scince i met u twice :laugh:
> 
> mr big man with a big house and a big fish room , and a dad thats a cop
> 
> ...


MOst of the times my Poo desnt stink. I feel like a wuss afterwards.









Sadboy, You should kick back, relax, do some thinking...and play PS2 every now and then.
Oh yea, read To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > oh ok craig, now u are saying that i dont know u at all scince i met u twice :laugh:
> ...


I read that book years ago... Yup I think I may get a bit update on my reading. Always a good idea to read a few books.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


dude, sometimes its best just to keep your big mouth shut, your comment wasnt needed, go f*ck yourself bitch


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


















Was that good for ya , I hope it was .......And look who is talking about keeping there mouth shut ...
Sure run your little mouth alot son :laugh: I wish you could tell that to me in person like a real man , so I can show you who the real bitch is but your in illinois and your not even worth the trip ...

I love all these computer tough guys


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, i love how people think that a bigger crime constitutes a felony automatically. stealing a candy bar could be a felony if you do it right in front of a police officer. shoplifting anything under 250 dollars is a misdemeanor right?? unless you're seen doing it in front of an officer, then it's a felony. pretty fucked up huh? now, anything over 250 dollars is considered grand larceny and is an automatic felony.

keep this convo civil, it's getting out of hand guys.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Was that good for ya , I hope it was .......And look who is talking about keeping there mouth shut ...
> Sure run your little mouth alot son :laugh: I wish you could tell that to me in person like a real man , so I can show you who the real bitch is but your in illinois and your not even worth the trip ...
> 
> I love all these computer tough guys
> ...


you are always calling people computer tough guys... but ya know what, I think your just as full of sh*t as they are... you run your mouth just as much as anyone else, and your not a "computer tough guy?"

please... one day your going to say something like that to someone like me, and they are going to make the effort TO say it to your face, not just over the computer.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Was that good for ya , I hope it was .......And look who is talking about keeping there mouth shut ...
> ...


Thanks for your opinion Drew , and If ya think im full of it , Come on down ...Hey the invites out tough guy , You are certainly someone Im def. Not afraid of


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dam this is turning into a Sh*T Fest


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


I doubt you talk as much as sh*t in real life as you do online... but if I am ever in your neck of the woods, I have no problem stopping by.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


Your right , Actually I dont , I am a very Nice and giving person in Real life always willing to help someone, ask the socal guys who stop by .
I made a comment , I was attacked , and I responded thats all (Not refering to our debate)
Good day!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what's going on people... Before you know it this thread is going to get closed









Edit: I dont know about the rest of you guys. But My Harley directed the first comment towards me and I didnt pay no mind to it. But hey that's just me.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


I would Have To agree with Harley Ive Been to his Place and He Is a Very Nice Guy welcomed me to his house offered me Somthing to drink.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Cant we all just get along


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Cant we all just get along
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I secound that


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > Cant we all just get along :laugh:
> ...


So what are your hours of Restriction time ? 
Do you get to at least go to work or something ? or go out where your not being tracked ?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I get to leave my home at 6:30am and have to be back in my home by 6:30pm. Also on sunday I get to leave my home at 12pm and have to be back by 2pm.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> I get to leave my home at 6:30am and have to be back in my home by 6:30pm. Also on sunday I get to leave my home at 12pm and have to be back by 2pm.
> [snapback]1050490[/snapback]​


Do you work ?

Well Hope it goes fast for ya


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Do you work ?
> 
> Well Hope it goes fast for ya
> [snapback]1050497[/snapback]​


Yup I sure di work. I work from 8am to 5pm Monday thru Friday. I like the idea that I get 2 hours to do whatever on Sunday. They work with you cause they charge you for being in the program.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

double post


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Do you work ?
> ...


Good Stuff , At least your showing them your doing something good in life and going somewhere.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The thing that i am really upsat with myself over this whole thing is that I lost about a year of school over it. I could'nt go to school at night and worrie about what was happening. My own dam fault but once it's over I get to finish my other degree.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

county aint sh*t...thats like juvie for adults


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

go out to the lfs on sunday or whenever, get a 30 gallon or so tank, some sand, liverock, a bag of salt, and start up a reef tank. all the various little projects that can be involved in a reef tank can keep you more than happy/busy for 90 days. buy everything online except for things you can get locally cheap. visit www.reefcentral.com. lol. thats basically what im doing but i set mine up 4 months ago and im not under house arrest.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> county aint sh*t...thats like juvie for adults
> [snapback]1050719[/snapback]​


ever been?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no but i have cousins who did


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

then you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


actually yea i have been to your cribb craig and your a cool cat, but cmon man all i said that your not an angel and so u say " how u know me, u only met me TWICE"
wtf is that bro , u dont gotta say stupid sh*t like that man....
i was just stating that your not no angel , and how cant i not decide on that?

and yea most people have done alot of sh*t in thier lives and no u dont have to be an IDIOT to get caught u just get caught NO ONE wants to get caught.... it was GREED that got me caught up

so cut me the Bs man u know u did your sh*t and so has everyone else, dont get mad at me for saying something thats true , and about me saying stuff about your cribb i didnt say sh*t that u already havnt said here on P-fury ....

so in fact i didnt throw any sh*t in your face...your the one getting all worked up over nothing

its all good still man


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

oh by the way i probably wont be on p-fury for about a week scince i am moving and i wont be able to get my internet up till next week or so.....

but good luck sadboy on your shizzo and hit me up if u wanna get owned on ps2


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy1981 said:


> then you dont know what you are talking about.
> [snapback]1050884[/snapback]​


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> then you dont know what you are talking about.
> [snapback]1050884[/snapback]​


HEHEHE sadboy is great, thats what you call OWNED


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Thirty thousand dollar embezzlement in Texas is a state jail felony, things must be different in Cali.

And Red Dragon you are no longer welcomed at Mr Harley's house


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> Thirty thousand dollar embezzlement in Texas is a state jail felony, things must be different in Cali.
> 
> And Red Dragon you are no longer welcomed at Mr Harley's house
> 
> ...


Will here in Cail it's a big deal... I was looking at a felon y and worse. But I wont get into the details







Tomorrow I get the ankle chram put on. Oh well I will be on P-F a lot. I'm going to pick up a few good books to read.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

learn html code, then design webpages and you will have your time all filled up, also, i recomend getting a multi player computer game like counter strike source, call of duty, battlefield 1942. Theres a game called Americas Army, its free you can download it from www.americasarmy.com and its a really good game, i promise you will get addicted and your house arrest will seem as if your on vacation hehe


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have PS2 and xbox with tons of games. I am bit bored with playing games. I only play ever once in a while. I'll see what I do to keep my mind busy. Today I was driving all over town and I went to the beach. It amazing how we dont look at the little things until you lose them. I losing a little bit of my freedom but if you get caught, you have to pay. I do miss my guns. Cant believe them made me sell all of guns. I'll get them back once I'm off house arrest.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sadboy1981 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Thirty thousand dollar embezzlement in Texas is a state jail felony, things must be different in Cali.
> ...


You know what it sounds like? You were in this with somebody else, you copped a plea to cooperate with LE, now you are narcing on someone else so you can get off basically free :laugh: Pretty close?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

armac said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


Not even close but good try


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess they just offered you a deal for a plea. It saves time and money, and the jails are too full to house everyone for everything.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will they just left my house and the ankle brace is on...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Will they just left my house and the ankle brace is on...
> [snapback]1051832[/snapback]​


That sucks , Do you feel Trapped


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

not yet... I dont know how I feel? I have good food, Tv, books, my PC,.. I guess I have to give it a few days to see how it goes. Sucks though, all of my friends went to Vegas for 6 days... The thing is small and I been looking at it and there no way to remove it.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

good luck Martin!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ReDraGon-> said:


> oh by the way i probably wont be on p-fury for about a week scince i am moving and i wont be able to get my internet up till next week or so.....
> 
> but good luck sadboy on your shizzo and hit me up if u wanna get owned on ps2
> [snapback]1050925[/snapback]​


I see by you pm to me you are settled in, you little whiner


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that blows do you have aim? u can chat wit other members, fight with other members lol but aim usta waist alot of my time now im not on anymore


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

armac said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > oh by the way i probably wont be on p-fury for about a week scince i am moving and i wont be able to get my internet up till next week or so.....
> ...










actually i havnt setup my internet yet ( im at my bros pad in riverside)

and im not whining im talking sh*t









itl be about another week or so before i get my inernet back up









and who the f*ck r u anyways?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Brian you been fishing? I will call you later.....

Man got to love weights, this past weekned I got myself a nice weight set







If I cant go to the gym, then I will bring the gym home.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I personaly think a 90 day ban from this site should also be inforced. IMO


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

deadhead said:


> I personaly think a 90 day ban from this site should also be inforced. IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO I dont care what you think


----------

